# ghrp & cjc pre or post workout



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

As title just wondering how people do it just i've been reading and there seems to people useing it differently. Also wit pre bed is best to have shake-shot-bed or shot-30 min later shake-bed.

Cheers lads.

Rossi.s


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Post is how I've ran it.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I used to use 3/4 times during the day between meals.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I've started adding it post workout, after weights, then do cardio for 30 minutes, then neck the PWO shake.


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats what I thought, post workout, but i've been reading about people useing before, It just confused abit and was wondering why the difference.

Rossi.s


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Also do most people shoot right before bed, or 30mins before, then shake.

Rossi.s


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

rossi.s said:


> Also do most people shoot right before bed, or 30mins before, then shake.
> 
> Rossi.s


30mins before food, then bed.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

worked well for me running morning, post and night and when i started igf i just dropped the post and replaced with igf pre work out


----------

